# John Deere Introduces The 2305 Compact Utility Tractor



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

JOHN DEERE INTRODUCES THE 2305 COMPACT UTILITY TRACTOR 


Most powerful tractor in its class now available at everyday low price 


Cary, N.C. (January 20, 2006) — When it comes to outdoor tasks thinking small can deliver big results. The new John Deere 2305 compact utility tractor, the entry-level model in the John Deere tractor lineup, is the most powerful tractor in its class with its 24-hp rating. Plus competitive pricing and a wide variety of attachments make it a perfect fit for homeowners with large properties to maintain. 

The 2305 replaces the very popular John Deere 2210 tractor, offering customers a higher horsepower engine, innovative styling, ease-of-use, comfort, and versatility. The new 24-hp Yanmar engine is 11 percent larger and EPA Tier II-compliant, making it more powerful and environmentally friendly than the previous engine. The sloped hood provides greater visibility – especially helpful with loader work – and its two-piece design is engineered for easier access to all major service points. 

"The 2305 is a small, but powerful tractor, which makes it ideal for lawn chores, pasture maintenance, work in tight spaces, and a variety of other property tasks," says Sean Sundberg, John Deere Brand Manager for the John Deere Compact Utility Tractors. "Whether it’s mowing, hauling, loading or tilling, the 2305 has the versatility and power to tackle most any job easily and efficiently, and at a significantly lower price than what was previously available." 

Sundberg says a critical component of the 2305 is the ease-of-use and operator comfort. Simple design features make it easy for first-time buyers to acclimate to the tractor’s full-range of capabilities, while seasoned operators will appreciate a more comfortable ride, thanks to the contoured, high-back seat. Additional best-in-class features include automatic transmission, power steering wet disk brakes, Twin Touch™ dual pedal foot control, and Roll Over Protective Structure (ROPS). 

The 2305 comes with a variety of options including: 

Independent lift for the mid-mount mower deck 
Cruise control 
iMatch™ Quick Hitch for easy attachment and removal of rear implements 
Material Collection System for easy grass collection while mowing 

The 2305 tractor is available at a lower cost than the 2210 model it replaces, and is backed by John Deere’s popular three-year, 2,000-hour limited warranty, which offers two years of full product coverage and a third year of engine and power train coverage. Exceptional service and support delivered by the industry-leading network of John Deere dealers, lower maintenance costs and higher resale value enhance the overall value of these machines over their lifespan. 

Find out more about the new John Deere TWENTY Series Tractors and the full line of John Deere compact utility tractors through your local dealer, or visit www.JohnDeere.com. 

John Deere (Deere & Company -NYSEE) is the world's leading manufacturer of agricultural and forestry equipment; a leading supplier of equipment used in lawn, grounds and turf care; and a major manufacturer of construction equipment. Additionally, John Deere manufactures engines used in heavy equipment and provides financial services and other related activities that support the core businesses. Since it was founded in 1837, the company has established a heritage of quality products and services providing performance that endures to customers worldwide. 



JOHN DEERE INTRODUCES THE 2305 COMPACT UTILITY TRACTOR


----------



## An Brown (Aug 15, 2020)

Live Oak said:


> JOHN DEERE INTRODUCES THE 2305 COMPACT UTILITY TRACTOR
> 
> 
> Most powerful tractor in its class now available at everyday low price
> ...


*John Deere 2305 Service Repair Workshop Manual*

John Deere 2305 Utility Tractor Operators Manual

*Number Of Cylinders.*
Engine Make. 2348.
Engine Model. 3TNV76.
Gross Power. 24hp.
Pto Power. 18hp.
Power Measured @ 3000rpm.
Max Torque. 41.7lb ft.
Torque Measured @ 3000rpm.


----------

